# Dzelži / Hardware >  klaviaturas un slapjuma saistibas :D

## wariozz

kads varbut zin ko lai megina iepilinat , ietecinat nezinu kko iepust lai klaviaturai taustini dazi nelip klat jo uzlija kola. un es nezinu ka klaviaturu izjaukt 

http://www.popgadget.net/images/apple-w ... yboard.jpg


sada te klavisha ir, ja kads zin dodiet padomu ka izjaukt  ::  vai nezinu kadu lidzekli lietot lai nenodaritu bojajumus ne elektronikai ne plastmasai

----------


## janys

ja tur nav skrūvīšu tad tā turas uz klipšiem ar mazu skrūvgriezi plēs vaļā tikai tie daži klipši var nolūst.

----------


## defs

Vari mēģināt šanabī vai spirtā peldināt.Bet labak,ja tiek klāt un tad nomazga.

----------


## abergs

> Vari mēģināt šanabī vai spirtā peldināt.


 Var... tikai grēcīga padarīšana...   ::

----------


## Jon

Kādreiz stundas divas ar spirtu uzmanīgi preparēju Mac dēli, kuram bija uzliets viskijs. Pūles izrādījās veltas, jo daži taustiņi (keys) tomēr nefunkcionēja kā nākas. Viss būtu labi, ja nebūtu ļauts aizkalst un šāds pussakaltis dēlis darbināts. Kādus tik sūdus tauta nedzer, pietam strādājot ar Mac...

----------

